# Help me decide...Rolex Explorer vs Omega Seamaster 300 Master



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey all....looking for some input. For a long time, really wanted a Seamaster 300 Master (base, not the Ti or Sedna). The other day, I saw the new Explorer (not the Explorer II) and suddenly had a question of which one to get. Similar specs for both (size and material wise) not withstanding, I have a lot of divers already so a nondiver would be great but am also a flipper so which would hold value better, age better, etc. Not sure it matters, but already have an SMP PO and a sub...

Thoughts welcome...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

They're both so nice I'd say get 'em both when/as you can . . .


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

You've already got 2 divers, plus the explorer will hold value better


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

jsg1976 said:


> You've already got 2 divers, plus the explorer will hold value better
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup +1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Explorer...
1) you have 2 divers already... no need for 3rd
2) 300 really looks great in pics but disappointed me in person - lacked personality and no-pop, very sharp edges\angles, bracelet PCLs too shiny. Whole thing also felt bulky and thick
3) Explorer is about perfect as far as no-date sports watches go. Clean, understated, well-executed.

Very blah in person


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I liked the Seamaster in person, but it is thick, and the stainless steel one is heavier, making it feel even chunkier. Also, the coaxial movement won't be as readily serviceable outside of an authorized Omega facility. As has already been said, you've got two divers already and the Explorer should hold its value better, so IMO it's the clear choice.


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)

Explorer. It's just timeless whereas the 300 revolves around an old design that doesn't really consider ergonomics. You'd end up reaching for your PO every time instead. The explorer is a nice and very comfortable watch to add to your stable no matter what kind of collection you have


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

heuerolexomega said:


> Yup +1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+2.

If you change your mind it will be easier to flip the Explorer, and the Seamaster is unlikely to go up in price.


----------



## shauljj (Feb 28, 2017)

No question in my mind. The sea master is the way to go over the explorer


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow...never thought the responses would be so resoundingly in favor of the Explorer. Any insight into the "old" vs. the "new"? I know the pic I posted is of the "new" one and have seen some of the "old" (i.e. before the re-release) going for $1.5-2K or so less on sites like Bob's. Checked also Bernard's, DavidSW, any others you guys can think of (not Jomashop)?


----------



## gamebred26 (Jul 10, 2015)

The Explorer 1 with the lumed numerals and longer minute hand is the tits. Thats my next purchase hands down. Can be worn with a t-shirt and shorts and also with a nice suit. Perfect watch.


----------



## Donp34 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks wise might depend on personal preference. But the stainless steel that Rolex uses is far superior and scratch resistant. I like to think I pamper my watches pretty well but my Seamaster has many desk diving scratches while my Explorer II has essentially none.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Explorer is a more versatile piece. It's literally the only watch you'll ever need---I've never been a Rolex fanboy but that's what they do really well. It has that baller quality but at the same time kinda discrete as well. In general, every time we have a Omega vs Rolex battle, I don't really see any Omega can win...(SM300 is a beautiful watch, but I just don't feel the charm...liquid metal, titanium, co-axial... trying to hard maybe?)


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

I like the looks of the SM300 slightly better but the Explorer wears so much more comfortably I would choose that one. My wife had been wearing my Panerai constantly for the past year but once she got her hands on the newest Explorer I got my PAM back.


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Both are great choices, but I'd go with the explorer. It's more elegant and wears more comfortably.


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

I love Omega, but if you have two divers already, go with the Explorer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Explorer all the way


----------



## MyLifeUncut (Jul 28, 2015)

Another vote for the Explorer.

My thoughts (I own neither of these watches but had both on my wrist):
- On my 18 cm / 7 inch wrist, the straight lugs of the SM look odd. IMO this watch requires a large (or "flat top") wrist to look good, otherwise there is no continuity from the case to the bracelet. The Oyster case on the other hand hugs the wrist very nicely and wears very comfortably on a variety of wrist sizes. YMMV if you have larger wrists.
- Resale value is much better for the Rolex. So if you already think about flipping before you even bought it, this is definitely worth considering. There are not many used 214270Mk2(2016) models on the market. So if you wait for the next regular price increase and keep the watch in good condition you may be able to sell it for the same price as you bought it.
- As many others said before: The Explorer is a much better fit for your collection.
- IMO the new (2016 or "Mk2") reference 214270 model definitely is an improvement over the old one. This is a very simple watch and it does not take much to throw of the balance. Once you have seen that the hands are to short on the old version you cannot unsee it.


----------



## m0c021 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am usually an Omega fan more than Rolex but in this matchup, I would take the Rolex. This is strictly my opinion though, so pick whatever floats your boat.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Explorer for me as well


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

deleonj said:


> Both are great choices, but I'd go with the explorer. It's more elegant and wears more comfortably.


What he said.


----------

